# TiVo Mini LUX is here



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TiVo Mini LUX | Multi-room DVR experience with this add-on

Yup, it's just a Mini VOX with a LUX remote.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I see they also raised the price to $200. I guess that backlighting isn't cheap.

They may also have taken the opportunity to update the processor. If I recall correctly, when the original Mini was updated to have the Roamio remote instead of the Premiere remote, the internal hardware also got a little boost.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I see they also raised the price to $200. I guess that backlighting isn't cheap.
> 
> They may also have taken the opportunity to update the processor. If I recall correctly, when the original Mini was updated to have the Roamio remote instead of the Premiere remote, the internal hardware also got a little boost.


I didn't. No hardware difference between the IR and RF mini


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow that’s so disappointing.

Guess I’ll just keep my A95 mini.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Weaknees has it listed as preorder (shipping est. to start on the 21st) for 179.99

TiVo Mini VOX 4K at WeaKnees.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

compnurd said:


> I didn't. No hardware difference between the IR and RF mini


I definitely remember that they reconfigured the motherboard, so there were at least some hardware differences.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I definitely remember that they reconfigured the motherboard, so there were at least some hardware differences.


Same amount of ram and same BCM chip


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Same amount of ram and same BCM chip


I also remember someone did a speed comparison test and found the newer Mini was slightly faster. Possibly the ram was faster.


----------



## mk553 (Oct 3, 2002)

If it works with the slide (keyboard) remote, let me know. I just got a Mini Vox, and it doesn't work with the slide out keyboard. Only the volume/channel, etc., buttons work.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I also remember someone did a speed comparison test and found the newer Mini was slightly faster. Possibly the ram was faster.


Nope


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Nope


Okay after looking through the old archives I finally found what I remembered about someone doing a speed comparison between the "old" and "new" Minis. His conclusion was that the new mini was 10-20% faster than the old one. I obviously have no idea how well his tests were conducted, nor do I necessarily agree with his conclusions, but there it is for whatever it's worth.

TiVo Mini v2 is now on TiVo Store


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lhvetinari said:


> Weaknees has it listed as preorder (shipping est. to start on the 21st) for 179.99
> 
> TiVo Mini VOX 4K at WeaKnees.com


Must have been a mistake. It was indeed listed as 179.99 when I looked last night, but the price is now listed as $199.99


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Hilarious that they increased the price on 3 year old tech. Even $180 was kind of a joke at this point.

No new Arris hardware passed through the FCC, so if anything is different it won't be substantive.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Warehouse: Hey boss, we got a ton of these LUX remotes that people ain’t buying.

Pointy-Haired Boss: Hmmm, let’s see. What can we do to move this inventory?

Sales and Marketing: Bundle them with the Mini VOX, increase the price, and give the masses no option but to purchase one if they want a Mini VOX.

Pointy-Haired Boss: Genius! The best part is we get to come out with a new product and make it look like we are innovating.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> Warehouse: Hey boss, we got a ton of these LUX remotes that people ain't buying.
> 
> Pointy-Haired Boss: Hmmm, let's see. What can we do to move this inventory?
> 
> ...


Did TiVo ever start bundling the Lux remote with the cable Edge, or is that still only an ota Edge thing? If not, then we'll probably get a "new" cable Edge model in the near future with the Lux remote too.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> Warehouse: Hey boss, we got a ton of these LUX remotes that people ain't buying.
> 
> Pointy-Haired Boss: Hmmm, let's see. What can we do to move this inventory?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Dilbert!


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Did TiVo ever start bundling the Lux remote with the cable Edge, or is that still only an ota Edge thing? If not, then we'll probably get a "new" cable Edge model in the near future with the Lux remote too.


It always seemed cheap to me for them to do that - I assumed it was (at the Edge's launch) something to do with keeping the Lux remotes in stock, but now it just looks bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I had bought 2x of the Mini Vox from BB last week when on sale for $129 as a just-in-case. Still have 2x A93 boxes that are just fine though. I really see no big benefit of this Mini Lux compared to Mini Vox since I'm on TE3 anyway.


----------



## bs0755 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi:

I have been away from this for awhile, so I am not quite up to speed....

I already have several Minis, and I just ordered a Mini Lux--primarily for the optical audio and backlit remote. I do recall with the last Mini purchase that it came with the new UI, and I had to spend 45 minutes on the phone with customer service to switch back to the old UI. This time I plan on giving the current interface a longer trial, but if I don't like it, is it still possible to switch to the original, and if so, is it still a hassle?

Also, I still own a Roamio and XL4 as my host DVRs, so I assume that I will not be able to get any 4K programming? Would I be able to through any of the apps?

Thanks in advance! (Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A Mini will adopt the software of its host. The Mini VOX will be able to stream 4k even with a Roamio host. It is still possible to rollback to TE3 on a host:

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The only 4k you’re going to get from ANY TiVo is streaming apps. Your recordings are going to be the same whether your TiVo devices are 4k or not.

(Aside from very limited 4k live sports that are broadcast on a very few number of cable channels on some providers)

If you want to try TE4 on your new mini you need to upgrade your host DVR and then the mini will auto update.

But if you want to go back to TE3 later YOU WILL LOSE ALL RECORDINGS AND ONE PASSES. (You don’t lose anything going TE3 to TE4, only going backwards do you lose programs)


----------



## bs0755 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the answers to my questions!

It makes sense that the mini would show the interface of the host--Although, I could have sworn that the last mini I purchased before this one had a different UI. It has been a few years, and my memory is a bit hazy, but it seems as though it was around the time the new UI came out. I do remember being on the phone with customer service as she walked me through the steps to revert to the old UI. The host Tivos still had the old interface and no recordings were lost. Is that possible, or is my memory worse than I thought? (Not a big deal--just trying to understand!)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If your Mini downgraded from TE4 to TE3, no recordings would be affected on the host.

If your HOST TiVo downgrades from TE4 to TE3, you will lose all recordings and settings.

Minis are are "dumb" boxes - they won't affect your recordings and settings on the host and they automatically downgrade/upgrade based on the software on their host.

So, if you want to experience TE4 on your new Mini you will have to upgrade your host to TE4 first. You can't run TE4 on your Mini and TE3 on your host.

But, if you don't like TE4 and want to revert back to TE3, you'll end up losing your recordings when your host downgrades.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> If your Mini downgraded from TE4 to TE3, no recordings would be affected on the host.
> 
> If your HOST TiVo downgrades from TE4 to TE3, you will lose all recordings and settings.
> 
> ...


You might as well make the switch to TE4 as that's the new interface and at some point will have to move to do. There are things I like and things I don't. I do like it Auto Skipping commercials instead of having to keep pressing the green button. Or being able to Delete ALL of a group of recordings. The Interface is kind of bland. I don't know if it's to help speed up the interface which can be a bit poky. Not seeing the Thumbs Up/Down is just strange for a TIVO which I've been using since 1999. I haven't used it much as my Tivo Mini took a dump a few months ago. I just got it replaced.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JBDragon said:


> You might as well make the switch to TE4 as that's the new interface and at some point will have to move to do.


Speak for yourself. I'll be sticking with TE3 forever. TiVo has said they have no intentions of forcing people to upgrade to TE4 on older boxes.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have no problems with TE4 on my Roamio and non-Vox Mini.

It’s snappy, stable, modern looking and intuitive. I did cheat online to have prerolls removed from my Roamio after 2 reboots. My mini had never seen a preroll.

Tivo+ won’t work on the mini which is annoying to have it advertised there anyway but it’s not that big of a deal.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Umm, that's good to know. But at some point, your Tivo will die. Then you have no choice if you go with Tivo once again. Which maybe you won't. I like the older Interface better myself. Maybe they could have just updated that a bit better for 4K TV's, etc instead of going as radical as they have. There are pros and cons to both. I'm not going to fight it. I'll get used to it in time. I've been using Tivo's since 1999. I still have my Original Philips Tivo in my Closet.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JBDragon said:


> Umm, that's good to know. But at some point, your Tivo will die. Then you have no choice if you go with Tivo once again. Which maybe you won't. I like the older Interface better myself. Maybe they could have just updated that a bit better for 4K TV's, etc instead of going as radical as they have. There are pros and cons to both. I'm not going to fight it. I'll get used to it in time. I've been using Tivo's since 1999. I still have my Original Philips Tivo in my Closet.


If my TiVo dies, I'll just buy a used one on ebay and keep using TE3 as long as CableCARDs are still around.


----------



## Neil Weinstock (Mar 23, 2002)

Is it still true that the Lux has neither Amazon Prime nor Disney+ apps?

My old TivoHD finally died, and I think I'm going to replace it with a new Mini, to run off my Roamio. It would be nice if it is actually a useful streaming device, but without either AP or D+ it is not, at least for us.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Neil Weinstock said:


> Is it still true that the Lux has neither Amazon Prime nor Disney+ apps?
> 
> My old TivoHD finally died, and I think I'm going to replace it with a new Mini, to run off my Roamio. It would be nice if it is actually a useful streaming device, but without either AP or D+ it is not, at least for us.


All TiVo DVRs and Minis have Prime. None have Disney+ (and are unlikely to get it).


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just installed the Mini LUX and its great so far...outside of a few random times where it just restarted out of nowhere. Otherwise it's a very responsive little box, same great Tivo GUI, and I LOVE the updated backlit remote!!


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I might be in the market for a TiVo Mini Lux. Maybe there will be a Black Friday deal soon!


----------

